# New York March 19th



## lockwood81 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm flying into New York's LaGuardia on the 19th of March and will have a rental car and about 5 or 6 hours to kill that day before a conference. 

I've never been to New York and would like to get a few photos of some landmarks.

I was hoping someone living there could point me in the right direction as to where to park to be in walking distance of a few places.  I'll be flying in at about 3:30pm.

Thank you.


----------



## jasonkt (Mar 9, 2008)

If you go to the brooklyn side of the brooklyn bridge, you can get some great nighttime shots of lower manhattan.  Parking is on the street, so just find a place nearby and you'll be able to walk around.  Driving across the bridge into lower manhattan will take you near the WTC site, Battery Park, the Financial District (which is a great place to walk around because all the roads are very short, everything is close together), and more.  One of my favorite places to shoot is actually the entrance to the subway station at the City Hall stop.  

The empire state building is on 34th st and 5th Ave, there are parking garages or lots nearby (in between avenues for example, on 35th st between 5th and 6th avenues).  You can walk around to get some good angles of it, as well as being close to Herald Square and Macys, Madison Square Gardens, Times Square, the FlatIron building, Madison Square Park (in which just recently two life sized trees (bare limbs, no leaves) made out of aluminum were installed in the middle of the park)...etc.

And of course there's central park, with tons of different things you could shoot.  With only 5 or 6 hours, you might skip the park though.


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------

